
DNS over TLS coming to Android - pjf
https://twitter.com/igrigorik/status/922286961498476544
======
Crosseye_Jack
All this talks about how it will will prevent your isp spying on you. But what
stops your isp providing DNS over TLS?

And who ever you use for DNS knows this data about you anyway. I’m sure Google
won’t use it to spy on you though. Do no evil and all that.

Sure I see the benefit of preventing of anyone else along the hops sniffing or
even modifying unencrypted dns queries.

But having this pushed as preventing your isp spying on you is bull (still
have the ip client then connects to after the query.) esp when it’s Google who
will be taking the default place afterwards.

I’m all for a more secure dns, just drop the “prevent spying” crap when it
won’t.

